# New Drums Day!!! :D Woohoo....



## rob_l (Jul 4, 2009)

I know, not some exotic kit of uber awesomness. But it's PERFECT for what I need to do. 

However - I wasnt looking to drop major coin on this - But I havent had a proper acoustic kit for a while (I had shells you can see in the pics - but sold those to a friend yesterday) and really wanted to get back to it. And I'm really pleased with the tone of EVERY pice in kit. Particularly since, by trade, I'm a drummer. lol The Rolands for headphone/iPod practice and as triggers for Superior and BFD works REALLY well - But can get sterile and boring after a looong while - I kept my drum mics and other drum rec. gear - So after much hunting i decided on this nicely equipped and nice looking blue metallic Ddrum Defiant 7 set. 7x8, 8x10, 8x12 rack toms - 14x14, 14x16 floor toms - 14x5.5" snare and Pacific 805 6x10 piccolo - 20x22 kick with Pacific lefty double-kick - Pearl 900 series hardware all-round with Sabian XS, AAX and Zildjan A/A-Customs - 9 cymbals total incl. hats...

It only took me a couple of hours to get it all sorted and the mics go up tomorrow after the desk makes it's way out of the "jam room"... The drums sound huge, play fast and are just perfect for my playing.

Also got a new Axe FX today so - Like I said, I really hope i can get the mics, comps and gates all set up and record with the Fractal and the new drums this weekend...

Got the drums from AMS and said - Hey, I could use DiMarzios and 27 frets - So it's an NGD today as well...!  Very happy.

Moar drum pics.... New Ddrum Defiant 7s Mettalic Blue / Black



























I'm sure the first thing you may notice is that I play the drums left handed, even though I'm actually right handed. And there is a method and logic to it. When you play baseball, right handed - You use your right arm to throw and your left for the accuracy and articulation it has. This holds true on the drums. By all rights - The way I play IS the true right handed method - Because my right "power" hand is hitting the snare, and the more articulate and general left hand can do more intricate things on the ride, hats and toms. If you think for just a second - It makes dead perfect sense....  

The Axe FX....


























And the Xiphos XH - 27 fret in "Green Shadow". Got a STEAL on this one, and it goes well with my Caparison Horus in the land of 24 frets...!  






























Pardon my dust as I convert, spackle and paint my ex's "office" as it becomes a den of MEHTULL.... lol


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 4, 2009)

Once again you strike with awesome gear lol. I am thinking about getting one of those axe fx systems also.


----------



## rob_l (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks --yalligator (lol) - I'm really thrilled with the Fractal. It just makes the X3 pro sound downright raspy by comparison.

Pics of the drums arrival - not a pic story - a pic tragedy - lol!!!! The garbage guys are gonna hate me on monday... 

This is the neat and orderly fashion the drums arrived in....





And this is 10 minutes later - Foam, staples and packing paper explosion of epic magnitude. Tore into 'em like a rabid badger!!! LOL


----------



## 777 (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy mother ....... Thats the sweetest rig ever, i want all your amps and rack equipment now plz


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 4, 2009)

I love the pics. Very nice quality!


----------



## Fred (Jul 4, 2009)

Dear God I wouldn't mind your life, haha. Awesome haul dude!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 4, 2009)

wow, Congrats, you have awesome gear


----------



## thesimo (Jul 4, 2009)

*foams at the mouth*


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 4, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I love the pics. Very nice quality!



Yes, that was the first thing I thought too. The Eos20 on 55mm Iso 400. very nice pictures indeed!


----------



## willybman (Jul 5, 2009)

Ur office looks like it could induce profuse bleeding of the ears. Can i come over???


----------



## rob_l (Jul 7, 2009)

Hehehe  The studio/office and the other amp/drum (connected via thru-the-wall snake/breakout box) has made my neighbors hate me. And I LOVE THAT!!!!! LOL 

Adding to the somewhat already massive studio are the following that will be here day after tomorrow to add to the mics and comps/channels I already have - So's I can mic these bad boys get as far away from plug-in drums as possible.....  

1 PreSonus ACP88 8 Channel Compressor/Gate+ 
2 Sennheiser E604 Microphone 3 Pack+ 
1 Focusrite Octopre LE 8 Channel Mic Pre + 
6 Audix CBLDR25 25ft Mic Cable with Right Angle XLR 
3 CBI Microphone Cable Low-Z 20 foot 2 Pack 
4 CBI Microphone Cable Low-Z 10 foot 2 Pack


----------



## chips400 (Jul 10, 2009)

Rob what china do you have?


----------



## MTech (Jul 21, 2009)

You need to get a Heil mic set in there


----------



## AySay (Jul 21, 2009)

I jizzed in my pants...not really but awesome stuff,and great photography! For me a good picture is one that isnt blurry and doesnt have my thumb covering the lens...


----------

